
Recommended DevOps self-study courses on Udemy/ Pluralsight? - hnfanatic
Can someone recommend self-study courses on Udemy&#x2F;Pluralsight for DevOps (Jenkins, Docker, Gitlab - CI&#x2F;CD, Groovy)?<p>Thanks in advance
======
trenchgun
Here is a free docker devops course by University of Helsinki:

[https://docker-hy.github.io/](https://docker-hy.github.io/)

